# Decatur, GA ID 40534 5yr old B/T F Mild Mannered Sweet



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

This is a very nice girl and she deserves a new home. Please pass her info around, the shelter is at capacity. If you are interested in adoption/rescue please contact Jamie Martinez - contact info listed below.
Thanks!



















Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Decatur, GA | ID40534_Cage 312

ID: 40534
Pen: 312

This dog is a female German Shepherd. She is about 5 years old. She is worried but nice. She is getting along well with the dogs she is sharing a kennel with.
Intake date: 3/20/2011

Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for five (5) business days in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim them. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows. 

Jamie Martinez
Animal Adoption/Rescue Coordinator
DeKalb Animal Services and Enforcement
845 Camp Road
Decatur, Georgia 30032
kennel: (404) 294-3088
direct: (404) 294-2165
fax: (404) 294-2947
[email protected]
Decatur, Georgia - Dog and Cat Adoption, Dog and Cat Rescue Pet Listings
Find DeKalb County Animal Services on Facebook!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't blame her for being worried...BUMP!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

She looks a little big in the belly.
bump


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

She is actually quite thin, it's her ribcage that is sticking out.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet looking girl, not much time if they are at capacity.......
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD 
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

She has a local adopter, and should be leaving the shelter this week. Whoohoo!


----------

